# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Κεραμικός πυκνωτής - πλακέτα.

## ΚΟΖΤΑΚ73

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία και ευχαριστώ για την αποδοχή. Έχω την παρακάτω πλακέτα η οποία είναι από μηχάνημα φωτόλυσης το οποίο ανοίγει κανονικά όταν πατάς το κουμπί να περάσει σε διαδικασία φωτόλυσης δεν κάνει τίποτα και από τους δύο πυκνωτές ακούγεται ένας στιγμιαίος θόρυβος .Είναι φυσιολογικό ή θέλουν άλλαγμα ; Και αν υπάρχει κάποιος που επισκευάζει πλακέτες Θεσ/νίκη. Ευχαριστώ . ΥΓ. Ο πυκνωτής γράφει 471K 6KV.26047481_10213687789941614_7838346884168842575_n.jpg26165571_10213687789701608_3052488333433216374_n.jpg

----------


## klik

IPL (intense pulse light) είναι;
Έχει και RF μαζί;
Μήπως έχει φτάσει στο κλείδωμα του; (Τα βάζουν να κάνουν μέχρι έναν συγκεκριμένο αριθμό αναλαμπών).

----------


## ΚΟΖΤΑΚ73

Φίλε μου ναι είναι IPL το RF τί είναι.

----------


## ΚΟΖΤΑΚ73

Είναι σκέτο IPL. Ενώ λειτουργούσε έσβησε και άναψε μόνο του και μετά πατώντας το κουμπί να μεταβεί σε λειτουργία φωτόλυσης  παραμένει στην αρχική οθόνη που επιλέγεις θερμοκρασία και ισχύ .

----------


## klik

Θα σου στείλω ΠΜ

----------


## ΚΟΖΤΑΚ73

ok ευχαριστώ.

----------

